# Audi DTM Star Mattias Ekstrom Rumored to Race Red Bull Toyota in NASCAR Round at Sonoma



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We knew Red-Bull sponsored Mattias has been testing Red Bull Racing's Toyota NEXTEL Cup Car last week at VIR and that Mattias is a whiz with tin topped racers, so maybe we weren't that surprised when we heard rumor that it took him little over an hour to get up to speed in the much heavier Toyota Cup Car. However, we were a bit more surprised to read today on Red Bull Racing's website that the Swedish driving ace is being considered to fill in for an injured Brian Vickers in Red Bull's #83 car at the June 20 Sonoma round of the 2010 NASCAR season. 

Here's the Red Bull Text: 



> There may be a different driver behind the wheel of the No. 83 Red Bull Toyota for the NASCAR Sprint Cup in Sonoma, California, on June 20.
> 
> It became clear during the last race in Charlotte that Mattias Ekström’s stock car stock is rising with the NASCAR team following a successful Sprint Cup test last week at Virginia International Raceway.
> 
> ...


 Given the grueling NASCAR schedule and likely conflicts with Ekstrom's own Audi ride in the DTM series we doubt Mattias will try to fill in all season. Further, the Swede has little oval track experience but we have no doubt that he'll tear it up on a road course like Infineon. Even better, the track in Sonoma is the Audi Driving Experience's home circuit complete with Audi Forum Sonoma just beyond pit row. We wonder if Audi will plan any viewing parties from the spot regardless of his Toyota ride for the day.


----------

